
Zero Width Shortener - August-Garcia
https://zws.im/
======
ktpsns
That's a fun proof of example. The reason why URL shorteners restrict the
identifier to some ASCII subset is typically that people can enter it on their
keyboard. The omnipresence of unicode (where the majority of characters isnt
accessible by keyboards anymore) allows a number of nice interesting
applications.

------
August-Garcia
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-width_non-
joiner](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-width_non-joiner)

